# Color Apps for Smartphones



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Saw this one today, still waiting for my IPhone, so have not tried it, but looks good!

Color Decor

Anyone else use another one they want to share?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I downloaded SWs Color Snap on my Blackberry Storm 2, but it just kept making the phone freeze up.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been trying to get the Ben Moore app, but not luck yet.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

I have both Ben Moore Apps and SW's. I use the SW more. I like being able to take a picture and match the paint color pretty close, for our use, not for customers. We've used if for painting some of our house


----------



## eddieadams (Apr 18, 2011)

does anyone know of an application like color-swatches.com for the iphone?


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

One word. Thunderbolt 

I use color snap. And Ben Moore's. Like em both


----------



## eddieadams (Apr 18, 2011)

is thunderbolt an app?


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

PaintWork said:


> One word. Thunderbolt
> 
> I use color snap. And Ben Moore's. Like em both


I love the Thunderbolt!! I've heard of an application that will save your receipts for tax purposes. I guess you just take a pic of the receipt and then file it in the app?? Anyone heard of a good app for this?


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

eddieadams said:


> is thunderbolt an app?


No, it's an amazing phone. I had iPhones, 3G 3GS and 4. I now cringe when I see others using them . So I was making a statement


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

Adobe has an EXCELLENT color tool. Designers put themes together and you can create your own colors as well. Grab the hexidecimal color number or RGB and you can reproduce the exact color.

Website is http://kuler.adobe.com/. Unfortunately they don't have an iPhone app yet (it's a Flash issue I think), but I used to bring my laptop to potential client meetings and they all loved the site. Super useful for showing customers/clients colors on the spot... If you register (free) you can save your favorites.

Also, found a good link about how paint companies name their colors and how duplicate those colors using other paints (if you want):
http://homerenovations.about.com/od/painting/ss/How-To-Duplicate-Designer-Paint-Colors.htm


----------



## LocalPaintPros (Mar 14, 2011)

Mod Paint Works said:


> I've been trying to get the Ben Moore app, but not luck yet.


No luck getting it, or no luck getting it to work? I have a Droid (Moto X) and it was available in the Android Marketplace.

Getting it to work is another issue. When I point the camera at a wall, how it displays can vary widely depending on lighting level, reflections due to sheen, and whether it uses the camera light. And no matter what color I point it at, it tells me the closest color is "Black".

Still waiting for the SW app on Droid.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

*Colour Test*

Just for fun, does any one want to try this little thing I made: Colour Test

Here is some colour theory to support the test: Colour Theory

Just for the record us Ozzie's spell it colour not color...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PaintWork said:


> One word. Thunderbolt
> 
> I use color snap. And Ben Moore's. Like em both


Been considering that one for my next phone.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

LocalPaintPros said:


> No luck getting it, or no luck getting it to work? I have a Droid (Moto X) and it was available in the Android Marketplace.
> 
> Getting it to work is another issue. When I point the camera at a wall, how it displays can vary widely depending on lighting level, reflections due to sheen, and whether it uses the camera light. And no matter what color I point it at, it tells me the closest color is "Black".
> 
> Still waiting for the SW app on Droid.


Touch the actual picture and it will change from black based on where your finger touches. Black is the color that shows up before you touch the screen. Color matching is not great though, just a rough idea.


----------



## LocalPaintPros (Mar 14, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Touch the actual picture and it will change from black based on where your finger touches. Black is the color that shows up before you touch the screen. Color matching is not great though, just a rough idea.


Lol - Thanks! I didn't even think of touching the image. Woulda been nice if it came with instructions.


----------

